# Looking for a roan boy!



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not looking to adopt until July or so. I live in the Philadelphia area but am willing to travel a bit. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

If you find one in the area, let me know!! Haha. I would love a roan, I haven't seen one around here. Not even the few breeders I know of have any and I never see and in the pet shops or on CL.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

The closest one I found was up near my home town, closer to central, PA. I'm keeping my eyes peeled. I am convinced that I need a roan boy to name Banjo because they just look like cute, tiny possums!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg that would be perfect! Haha. I asked around and the breeder i know has one but doesnt breed her. I think roan has something to do with the high white and megacolon gene.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Roan actually does not have anything to do with high whites it's just hard to get them as you would have to go out of country or out of state. Those who do go out of country are very very pick of what breeders they let have the offspring for breeding.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I've seen about 2 in my last 6 month search in my state, but I haven't had the space. I'm moving in May, and am saving up for a larger cage.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh well, good to know, Lovingly!


----------

